# Gaggia Baby- how to empty boiler??



## dare (May 1, 2013)

So I have a baby gaggia like this one









and I was wondering how or even if I can empty the machine and boiler of water for periods when I'm not using it. I cant imagine having the same water in the boiler for a couple weeks would do it any good.

I did find on youtube a retailer advising to empty the boiler through the steam arm with the pump switched on (i.e in hot water mode) and the water tank empty. However the pump made a horrible noise- obviously no water to suck in, so stopped it after a couple seconds.

Any advice welcomed thanks.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

itll be fine for months - just make sure you descale before you intend to use it again


----------



## koi1957 (Nov 26, 2013)

was going to ask the same thing

thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

all you need to do is flush it through before use,


----------



## dare (May 1, 2013)

Ok, I guess there's no way of emptying the boiler then. I was just concerned about limescale buildup etc but if I de-scale then I suppose there's no harm in leaving the machine for a while not in use with water inside.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dare said:


> Ok, I guess there's no way of emptying the boiler then. I was just concerned about limescale buildup etc but if I de-scale then I suppose there's no harm in leaving the machine for a while not in use with water inside.


Standing water won't form limescale on components.... This will occur during operation ie at high temps during brewing/ steaming. If the machine is left standing a few weeks it may be good practise to change the tank water and flush the boiler.


----------

